# Bruce Willis - Eats out at Katsuya, Hollywood 08.11.08 x5



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## Emilysmummie (11 Nov. 2009)

ich danke für die herrlichen Bilder :thumbup:


----------

